# New salt treatment recommendation



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

People say tsp per 5/10 gallon. Well, i do 1 tsp per 3 gallon. Ever since i switched to my own method my rhom has been healing super fast. Almost over night. Before i would only see visible change over weeks but now its over night. This is no joke! Sorry i can provide the change but i guess you guys have to just take my word for it. I read books were they advise 1tsp per 1gallon for sting rays and since rays can tolerate just high salinity piranhas can easily take my method =)


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

great man ill keep that in mind if anything happens to my p's and they need fast healing


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

some people call that a salt bath
after the piranha done healing u will have to do a atleast 50% water change


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> some people call that a salt bath
> after the piranha done healing u will have to do a atleast 50% water change










Or high as i just did. 3 teaspoons per gallon.


----------

